# Game 58: Bobcats vs. Kings (2/28/07)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (22-34) vs. LA Clippers (24-32)

Arco Arena, 10 p.m.
TV: News 14. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
Emeka Okafor (strained calf) did not participate in a brief practice Tuesday, after sitting out Monday's loss to the Clippers. Gerald Wallace (groin strain) also sat out, but he seems a better bet to play tonight.

*KINGS UPDATE:* 
The Kings flew cross-country Monday, after a loss in Philadelphia. Coach Eric Musselman blamed himself for the loss, indicating he isn't driving his players hard enough.

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Anderson/Wallace/Brezec

Kings




































Bibby/Martin/Artest/Thomas/Miller

*KEY MATCHUP:* 
Kenny Thomas vs. Gerald Wallace















The Kings have been outrebounded in 26 of their past 30 games, so the Bobcats' front line has a big opportunity to control possessions tonight, even if Okafor can't play.​


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Okafor out again tonight*



> Emeka Okafor was expected to miss his second straight game Wednesday with a strained left calf.
> 
> Okafor said he was injured a couple of months ago and the injury grew worse before the All-Star break. He played in the Bobcats' first 56 games this season.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

And for those with gambling problems Charlotte is -9 for tonight's game.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, 9 point underdogs seems high to me since the Kings are really underachieving this year but whatever game time in a couple of minutes


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Artest's out I guess, Salmons starting in his place

Kings win tip


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice passing so far.

BTW how do we upload custom avatars?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

You have to be a supporting member, I believe it's 10 dollars for a year and 20 dollars for a lifetime membership


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Brezec's playing pretty well right now not relying on that long jumper like he usually does


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

The UNC logo is good enough.

I wouldn't mind seeing Hollins or Walter getting some PT, if they're even activated.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fabio's playing time has been going up a lot these past 15 or so games. I love the energy Hollins brings and with Okafor out hopefully he plays

18-13 Bobcats Kings getting a lot of FT's right now


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG I shouldn't have said anything about Primoz


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Haven't had a chance to watch a full game in a while and I"m impressed how well the offense runs when the ball is out of the PG's hands.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah we are hitting the cutter's in stride very well right now. we'd be up by more if we were hitting more of these layups


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

It has been quite a dry stretch.

The question is should I watch this game or Duke imploding on its senior night for the second straight year.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, horrible minute there. Okafor would be having a field day tonight with the Kings not having a defensive post player sucks that he's out


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

That's probably where Diable is right now. I'm more of an NBA fan then a college one but that Duke-Maryland game is gonna be a good one

31-28 Kings at the end of the 1st


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

BK's gettin extra PT now I guess Bernie's tired of Felton's recent slump


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Lots of missed opportunities.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ha, didn't realize Felton got 2 early fouls

Not having Okafor is killing us on D right now

39-35 Kings


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

How long is he out for?

Come to think of it not having Okafor is probably killing Felton too. Blocks and rebounds really help to spark the break.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, we were passing so well in the first quarter now we've just gone sloppy


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Eric Williams? Come on Bernie put in Fabio


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

In the bonus early. Could be really good or really frustrating.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

The Jopker said:


> How long is he out for?
> 
> Come to think of it not having Okafor is probably killing Felton too. Blocks and rebounds really help to spark the break.


He's day to day so I'm guessing he just didn't want to play 2 nights in a row so hopefully he's back tommorow. Sucks we have this long west coast trip without any big men. None of them have any time to rest


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Come on, Eric Williams is one of those guys that help you win right now and this team is obviously in a win now mode, no need to build for the future.

/sarcasm


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol must be why he's bought to win Bobcats survivor

Ref's are calling this TIGHT


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

You may want to check out the ending to the Texas/Texas A&M game. Durant would make a great Bobcat for next year.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Also, speaking of the Survivor thread I suggest bombarding it so that it's over by the end of the game.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks didn't even know it was on. BObcats game will have to wait for the 2nd half

BTW what's goin on in the Duke game they've had the ESPN screen up for about 5 minutes just streamin the sound


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm not really sure but it's back now. I would be going crazy if it was my team though.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Are you suggesting closing the thread or voting for Okafor


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG Acie Law humongous shot


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Voting for Okafor.

But it looks like we are getting more Durant, just a ridiculous shot by Law.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

62-58 Kings at halftime


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Gerald with 19/5/7

I got into the Survivor thread BTW

66-60 Kings


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm not even sure I'll be able to go back to to a regular season NBA game after this.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Texas shooting FT's at this point. Law's got a chance to do it again

Might be able to finally watch some of the Charlotte game


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Kings pullin ahead 90-78 Kings 4 min left in the 3rd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Morrison drops a rebound and it gives KM an open 3

94-81 Kings


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, A&M had a chance to tie it and missed the putback great game


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

If we can't keep them under 100 in three quarters we really need some defensive help.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Neither team is really trying on D at this point. Kind of disappointing after watching the double OT game

95-85 Kings 25 seconds left in the 3rd


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Well we're still within striking distance especially if one of the shooters can get hot.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Where did all the cutting go everything's 1 on 1 now

Martin is amazing he's the exact type player we need at that 2 guard spot crazy to think he came from WCU

101-94 Kings


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

I have the feeling the same could be said about Brandon Roy when we play Portland.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Alot of the BK-Raymond duo tonight Carrolls been sitting for awhile

104-98


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

I feel like Bernie is trying to personally offend me every time he goes to the Brevin/Raymond combo. Raymond is not a two guard and playing him there won't help his development as a point.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Unlikely for us to win if we keep up the way we are playing defense at this point. We just don't have to firepower with Okafor and May out to keep up


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Well I'm starting to think ping pong balls are worth more than wins at this point.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Great alley-oop.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

The Jopker said:


> I feel like Bernie is trying to personally offend me every time he goes to the Brevin/Raymond combo. Raymond is not a two guard and playing him there won't help his development as a point.


I don't think he understands the mismatches it puts us in 

The efforts starting to pick up in this one

118-106 Kings


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

It looks like Fabio is coming in.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow Bibby just single handely pulled the Kings ahead by 15. He just caught fire not much you can do to that


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bernie must be throwing in the towel now

Gerald just got T'd up


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

DA fouls out

Is Bernie trying to get tossed?


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

What exactly happened to DA? I missed it.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice dunk by Hollins.

On a side note I'm pretty sure the teams on the court right now are setting a record for lowest average pigmentation at one time.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Shareef pushed off but DA got called for the shooting foul. It wasn't that big of a push off but Bernie was going crazy about it


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Atleast when we are losing Hollins gives you somewhat of a reason to watch whether it be blocks or dunks


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Game over Bobcats lose 135-120


----------

